# Harry Christopher Stephenson! 30/01/2010!*updated with (LONG) Birth story and pics*



## Zarababy1

Born today at 01:14 (im VERY tierd!!!!) he weighs 8lb15oz hes beautiful looks exactly like charlie did! i'll update with birth story when im not soo knackerd + have peace!


birth story...
i'll start by apologising for typing/spelling im feeding him and typing with my left hand!

so were to begin!! i had a 2nd sweep on wed (7 days over due) and started loosing alot of plug and gettin irregular contractions that carryed on all day thursday i got up 2am thursday for a pee and noticed a bit of blood in the plug so gets all exited thinking things are happening! hopped on me birthing ball for an hour, nothing!
i went back to bed and noticed contractions every 8mins or so got back up and got on the ball, started timing them it was about 4-5 mins so i woke up OH n told him, then let him go back to sleep! i phoned the labour ward at about 5ish (had more bloody show!) asked them if they thought i should phone my mum + amy as they had to travel 1 n half hours to get here mum was going to be in with me and oh and amy was looking after charlie. any how she said yeah sounds like lo will be here today. So i phoned them woke em all up, they got here for about 8:30, sat around all morning really had some brakfast then decided since the contractions were hurting more and i was using the tens too call labour ward back up, again they pretty much said stay at home so i thought bugger this i need food shopping!! so off me and amy went to morrisons (tens n all!!) the woman behind the counter was highly amused! sitting in the car seemed to make the contractions slow down and pushing the trolly made them come!
When we got home i pretty much called the hospital and told them i was going in, i was bord haha

At the hospital i met my midwifes, two lovely girls one was a student, they had a look at me the student went first while the other one asked her questions i thought it was funny it felt like a sicence lesson or something! she came to the conclusion i was 2-3cm 50-75% effaced and babys head was STILL only 3/5ths engaged, i could have cryed! the midwife had a look and ageeded, by the time i had got to hospital to be fair the contractiond had fizzled out id even turned off the tens!! the decided to let me go!! 
Not going 40 mins home without a mcdonalds i said! :rofl: so we went to mcdonalds then to asda! things really started too kick off in asda contractions were comming thick and fast so this is about an hour after we left hospital beeing told to go home i called them back and asked if they wanted me back in they were comming every 3mins she said to wait another hour! so with us living a good 21 miles from hospital thats 42 miles there and back we decided to nip to the pub for an hour!! contractions contiuned painfully in the pub thank god for tens!! so an hpur later we were off back to hospital! we got there at about 5pm they decided too leave me untill 8pm too see wat was going on, so after some bouncing on the ball and almost waring a whole in the floor walking back and forth they came in, i was 3-4cm! seriously i almost cryed all that pain wasnt doing alot!!! 

Shift change came along and so did two new midwifes again one student one trained! they were even more lovely than the last! they done yet another internal blah blah then we talked about a water birth, i was told they were too busy!! GUTTED! then i sat on this office chair and omg the contractions really started hurting! (magic chair! :lol:) so i asked about pain relief other thant he tens, after much uming and ahhring i decided to go for a bath i didnt really want too take off the tens but i went for it! 4 contractions later i was out it hurt too much tens back on please!!!!
After about half an hour of beeing out of the pool i decided gas + air was next(oh boy i love that stuff!) After a while off puffing on that and having a laugh with my mum and OH things started getting very painfull and i was tierd to i layed on the bed (about 11ish) they said they were going too come and check me again at 12 but the pain was really getting too much so they came in earlyer and had a look (my waters STILL hadnt broken btw!) the midwife said my waters were really buldging she couldnt see how dilated i was so she broke them, in two gushes ALL over her it was funny but i didnt think so i was just glad off the relife she said i was FINALY about 7cm and i could have some more pain relief as it might be a while! anyway after screaming at every one i seen for some pethadine that came at about 12:30ish my midwifes were busy next door delivering another baby, i got my pethadine and managed too scramble on too all 4's (whilst telling them all i was ready for my epi now :rofl:??) then the urge too push came! she told me no, i didnt listen haha she reminded me i was only 7cm and my cervix might get swollen i still didnt listen! so she had a look...OH LOOK a head! i was no longer 7cm! guess them braking my waters at last worked!! so with about 3 pushes out he came deliverd by the student midwife (her 10th baby and the first one she'd deliverd on all 4's she was over the moon! aparently they have to do it diffrent on all 4's!) he screamed like a good un desipte the pethadine beeing given so close to his delivery! Pushing him out was easy as 1,2,3! cant say the same for the labour! it was definatly more painfull than charlies i dont know if its because i had the water with charlie but i felt like a slight failur for taking the pethadine when id done it once before without! Oh well! I had no sticthes no tares not even a graze (strechy or wat :rofl:) he was born at 1:14 weighing 8lb15 and hes lovely!! Hes a little feeder took too the breast like a duck too water and hasnt left since!
I feel great all around no aches and pains and down there i dont feel any diffrent never mind like iv had an almost 9lb baby come out of it!! haha Just the boobies that are sore today im sure that'll go down and im hoping he'll chill out with the constant feeding soon! 

anyway heres some pics of my little man!

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/DSC07025.jpg
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/DSC06985.jpg
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/DSC06976.jpg


----------



## isil

well done Zara! Congratulations :)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Huge congratulations Zara, and welcome little Harry!
xx


----------



## Mumiof2

Congratulations on the bith of Harry hun x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhhhhhh honey! Huge congratulations to you and OH:hugs: (Guess I cant call you fatty any longer:haha:)

welcome to the world little Harry:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Tezzy

huge congratulations!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations sweetheart! well done :hugs:


----------



## clairebear

Massive congrats hunni!!!!!!!!


Cant wait to see piccys of the little cutie!!! Welcome to the world baby Harry!


----------



## lollylou1

massive congratulations hunny!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Congratulations hun!x


----------



## Eoz

Hey baby.can't wait to see a pic of him.get some rest.Loads of love and Congrats xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

huge congratulations hunny xxx


----------



## Caz-x

Well done hun, xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) Xx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations hun. x


----------



## emmajayne

Congratulations xxx


----------



## didda

Congratulations! Welcome to the world Harry xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations and well done! :) cant wait 2 c piccies x


----------



## Linzi

huge congrats hun was just thinking about you today 

x


----------



## pinkbow

Congratulations hun, cant wait to see piccies :hugs: x


----------



## Justme

Massive congratulations :hugs: x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Big congrats :D :hugs:


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations :)


----------



## Laurenj22

Congratulations xx


----------



## Squidge

Congratulations!


----------



## reallytinyamy

congratulations


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww congrats hunni xx


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Congratulations


----------



## mrscookie

congratulations zara babe!!!!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

congrats hunni xx


----------



## sarah0108

congrats hun x


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations hun! :) xx


----------



## MummyCarly

Congrats hun, was waiting for your post 

xoxo


----------



## lottie_2007

Congratulations hun, welcome to the world Harry! :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

congratulations Zara x


----------



## JennyLynn512

Congratulations!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Woo congrats!!


----------



## BBonBoard

congratulations


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations hun!! Well done! :hugs: xx


----------



## Zarababy1

Thanks every one! XX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

aawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww sorry, got carried away:blush:

He;s absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I'm all broody:dohh:


----------



## lollylou1

i already said congratulations but came back for a nosey at your pictures he is gorgeous hunny u ust be very proud of both your boys 

Lou
xxx


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations :cloud9: He's beautiful (and so's Charlie!) xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Hes gorgoeous x


----------



## ~KACI~

Massive congrats again! He's a little cutie...same weight as Paige was and she definatly hurt more the kieran :lol 

Charlie looks like the proud big brother, can't wait to see them both in june x


----------



## ChloesMummy

Huge congrats! x


----------



## Blah11

he's beautiful and I had a right giggle @ your story, esp. 'stretchy or what' :rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Well done hun! Bet your glad you get to hold him at last. I actually giggle through your story too! Stretchy, ready for epi :rofl: Well done yoU!


x


----------



## bunnyg82

Awww Zara, love the story and Harry is gorgeous! Congratulations x


----------



## Zarababy1

oh theres more belive me :rofl: at one point i was SURE id walked in too a wall i was saying "look i know im beeing funny but please dont laugh at me because it hurts when i laugh, i know i just walked in too the wall" mum and chris were in fits!


----------



## alice&bump

aaw zara he's so lovely!! and get you, miss super stretchy fanny :p :rofl:


----------



## ZoeMxwell

Massive congrats on a beautiful baby!


----------



## leelee

Wow - great birth story. Both your little boys are gorgeous. Well done Zara!


----------



## ticklemonster

Awww lovely story Zara xxx


----------



## Vickie

he's gorgeous!


----------



## Linzi

he's gorge, great story too :) x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Aww, he's gorgeous. Great birth story xx


----------



## babezone

congrats hun xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Aww congratulations zara, he's lovely! :D


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats!
He's adorable!!!


----------



## sam#3

congratulations to you and family honey x


----------

